# Hospital size for hospital use only



## AMChandler (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a smaller bottle, maybe like a pint size.  Looks sort of like a milk. Any idea what it held?


----------



## AMChandler (Feb 20, 2013)

The bottom of the bottle


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 20, 2013)

No doubt it probably held a medication.  It has a transfer bead under the threads so there must be two neckring seams on the threaded area.  The picture of the bottom shows it could be a Ball jar, but there is a strange half round form on the top bottom seam - that throws me off.  If that is an offset baffle valve mark, there should be some drastic thickness variation in the glass wall thickness.  I went back to look at the jar picture and couldn't detect the thickness problem.    RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Annette,

 It's my understanding that these held gauze dressings.

 I've got a similar jar in amber, with a chippy lip, different maker, in a box around here somewhere.






 "Rows of jars holding aseptic gauze in the Gauze Millâ€™s Jar Finishing Room" From.


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2013)

I think Surf's right, something like Johnson & Johnson jar held....

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Poison-Linton-Moist-Gauze-Johnson-Johnson-Jar-Bottle-Aseptic-Dressing-/321076736652?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac1aa328c


----------



## botlguy (Feb 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I think Surf's right, something like Johnson & Johnson jar held....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Poison-Linton-Moist-Gauze-Johnson-Johnson-Jar-Bottle-Aseptic-Dressing-/321076736652?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac1aa328c


 I have the quart size amber of the above jar without lid or clamp that I will send anyone for the cost of postage. First PM gets it.


----------

